# windows server 2003 active directory... how do i access it world wide?



## ethmail11 (Nov 9, 2012)

hi i have a windows server at my home and i wanted to know if there was any way i could access it from my friends house or anywhere i go where there is wifi or wired?

here is some extra info
2gb of ram
110 gb hdd
windows server 2003 r2 enterprise edition
amd anthlon x2 (dual core) 1.90 ghz (pretty sure)

if u need any more info let me know!
thanks so much!!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

LogMeIn will work just fine.


----------



## XvEnOmX (Jul 11, 2003)

Tight VNC, LogMeIn,Teamviewer, to name a few remote desktop applications. Remember to forward the correct ports


----------



## ethmail11 (Nov 9, 2012)

well what i ment was not a remote connection but be able to connect my laptop that is connected to the server localy and i want to be able to be on any network and still log in the same way.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

You could open access to TCP/UDP Ports 137, 138, 139 and 445, but I guarantee you will not own your server very long. Consider using PPTP (Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol), which is an encrypted VPN connection you can setup on Windows Server 2003. It does have some risks, but it's a google (the mathematical term, not the company) times more secure than just opening the ports above.


----------



## ethmail11 (Nov 9, 2012)

centauricw said:


> You could open access to TCP/UDP Ports 137, 138, 139 and 445, but I guarantee you will not own your server very long. Consider using PPTP (Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol), which is an encrypted VPN connection you can setup on Windows Server 2003. It does have some risks, but it's a google (the mathematical term, not the company) times more secure than just opening the ports above.


 how???


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Start here:

http://technet.microsoft.com/library/cc757206(WS.10).aspx


----------

